# Culinary School or University



## dan_k (Apr 18, 2005)

I'm currently a freshmen Electrical Engineering major at the U of Iowa. I was considering changing my major to business management, then once i have a degree, go to culinary school somewhere in chicago... My question would be, Is it better to go to a school that offers Culinary arts courses and business or should i stay here and get my business degree first and just get my feet wet in summer programs while im doing so. Or does it really matter in the first place? 
Thanks for the input,
Dan


----------



## doctorchef (Apr 15, 2005)

Dan-Go to a regionally accredited 4-year college for Management or a regionally accredited Techinical scool or Community College for Culinary, Stay away from all the prepiatory schools, they are a ripoff -Chef GMHarris


----------

